# Anyone hate it when someone walks in the room while your on this site.



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Its annyoing if your in the middle of a really long message and you either have to quickly post it half done or click it off, its really annoying especially since my dad sneaks up the stairs and bursts into the room expecting to catch me on something.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

That is defiantely not good. He should respect your privacy. It's pretty juvenile behavior from an adult role model.


----------



## Rammstein (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree, before I became a member on this forums I would always worry that my parents are going to walk in and see that I'm on SA


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You would not believe how quickly I can CTRL-A, CTRL-X.


----------



## Euphrosina (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep, I go into the study and turn the computer facing the wall and sit with my back on the wall so no one can see, and erase hisroty lol


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I hate that...and when I type in the url in the box, it appears in the drop down list, and I always make sure to clear that off too


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate when people watch me when I'm on the computer in general.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I have my own laptop, and always sit in a corner so no one can see what I'm up to. However, my brother always walks around to see what I'm doing- I normally just pull up another window as if I just got onto google. ><


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I only post here from my iPod touch. I don't like using the family computer because my mom is super nosey about everything I do.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

jJoe said:


> Its annyoing if your in the middle of a really long message and you either have to quickly post it half done or click it off, its really annoying especially since my dad sneaks up the stairs and bursts into the room expecting to catch me on something.


My dad does the same thing regardless of whatever website I'm on. I'm turning 19 next week, and I feel as if I cannot get any privacy whatsoever. This is why when it comes to any type of socializing website, I sometimes go on my Ipod Touch or cell phone instead.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocklee96 said:


> I hate when people watch me when I'm on the computer in general.


Same. I usually just tab out of whatever I'm browsing, as if it's porn or something.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The file for documents & pictures are at the bottom of my screen, so I just pretend i'm look at em.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Yup, I just minimize it quickly. I wonder if my mom thinks it's weird that I'm always checking my e-mail account :afr.


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

This happens to me a _lot_, especially because I don't have a computer of my own.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

My parents say if they catch me on this site again, im going back to the mental hospital.....crazy ****ikn parents.

for a whole fukin month they made a profile and stalked my threads and posts here without telling me....then they told me and took me to a crazy hospital........holy ****


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> My parents say if they catch me on this site again, im going back to the mental hospital.....crazy ****ikn parents.
> 
> for a whole fukin month they made a profile and stalked my threads and posts here without telling me....then they told me and took me to a crazy hospital........holy ****


What a horrible thing they've done. I couldn't even imagine my parents finding out about something like this and they're very lenient. I feel so bad for you... Did you request a name change?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

sben said:


> What a horrible thing they've done. I couldn't even imagine my parents finding out about something like this and they're very lenient. I feel so bad for you... Did you request a name change?


already got it done...this happened a while back around january....i was so embarrassed....now my parents know everything about me, including sexual interests, what i really think of our family, and what i think is wrong with me.

And of course they are total douche-bags about it to me, telling my siblings who constantly join my parents in making fun of me....Im good at arguing, but then the bring up the time when i looked up this or typed that....

and they wonder why im so anxious


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

alt+space+n


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ufoforestgump said:


> alt+space+n


:thanks


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, Am afraid of my siblings and my pals coming around my PC and asking about S.A.D. I haven't informed them yet and I feel bad talking about it in front of them. 
But I think am clever doing SAS surfing stuffs(tabing screens like storms!) anyways:clap


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Not at all... In fact, I let them read what I type, check out my profile, have a look around, pretend that they are 'me' for an hour and roam around under my username without my supervision... 

...kidding, obviously. I hate snoopers as much as everyone else does


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> already got it done...this happened a while back around january....i was so embarrassed....now my parents know everything about me, including sexual interests, what i really think of our family, and what i think is wrong with me.
> 
> And of course they are total douche-bags about it to me, telling my siblings who constantly join my parents in making fun of me....Im good at arguing, but then the bring up the time when i looked up this or typed that....
> 
> and they wonder why im so anxious


I don't want to offend you but I think a well-suited response would be "****ing scumbags".

It's just such a horrible thing to do


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

sben said:


> I don't want to offend you but I think a well-suited response would be "****ing scumbags".
> 
> It's just such a horrible thing to do


Ya i know right. Im still paranoid that they are here and arent telling me. Constant lies


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> My parents say if they catch me on this site again, im going back to the mental hospital.....crazy ****ikn parents.
> 
> for a whole fukin month they made a profile and stalked my threads and posts here without telling me....then they told me and took me to a crazy hospital........holy ****


That's awful O_O wow. WOW. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not a teen, but yeeeesss! I've been caught off guard several times!


----------



## Unexpected (May 4, 2011)

I get kind of paranoid when someone is right behind me while I'm on the computer even though they maybe not looking directly I tend to freak out and close the window, minimize the window or open a new tab. I'm never on this site on the computer because I'm scared that someone will find out that I have SA so after I joined the site I cleared my history on the computer and I only go to this site via mobile.


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

ctrl+shift+p if your on firefox, IE8, or chrome alt+f4 or ctrl+w to close tab.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I still feel embarrassed about it in public places and I haven't had SA for years! Is it something I can overcome? Sure. I guess I haven't pushed it though 

I remember last year at college I was in a computer room and some guy was literally watching and reading everything I was typing. I was writing something very inspirational obviously, or he desperately needed some advice, idk. lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ufoforestgump said:


> alt+space+n


And you are only 15?!?! :lol

Thank you for this!

I read this forum while at work sometimes. :hide


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't mind. The only ones that have walked in when I was using this site have been my parents or sister, and neither really care enough to take a good look at what I'm doing on my computer.


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

NES said:


> Family found out about SAS and it was not fun .
> 
> They went as far as making an account to stalk my post and tried "punishing " me for things I wrote in threads there where meant to be well private and personal .
> 
> ...


Wow, that's harsh. I would think your family would be a bit more supportive.. I hope you've found some way to keep your privacy at least.


----------



## nomad91 (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah for some reason i feel a little embarrased when my parents walk in while im on this sight so i change over to another tab. sometimes i wish i could f'ing tape them to the chair and make them read the posts on this site so they can see why i go on here. feel safe here. man i ressent my parents! my goal is that oneday i can make alot of money to pay my parents for raising me so i will never feel indebted to them, kiss my mom goodbye and then never contact them ever again for the rest of my life


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

My door is always closed, yet it is rare that my family members actually knock before bursting in. Not to mention, my sister and her husband often use my computer as well.

That is why, I only come here at night, when everyone else is asleep. I also delete all recent history so that nobody finds out I'm using this site.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I miss the good ole pre-computer days when kids kept diaries (an actual blank book) with a lock on the cover to at least make the rents feel guilty if they broke the lock.

Stupid nosy paranoid rents. They never change.


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, I get annoyed when I'm online and people are hovering nearby.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, and it's not just this site, although I'm extra sensitive to people around me when I'm on it, but all other sites. I just don't like people looking at what I'm doing; I guess it's a fear of judgement. When I am on this site and people are around, I always have another tab open so that I can go to it quickly.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

dad: SAS? what the heck is that? Anxiety son?
me: Anxiety? *looks closer at the site header* all this time i thought i was on a Special Air Service discussion board.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

yep, my dad walks up all the time while im on here. I just minimize it tho and pretend to be doing something else


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Space Ghost said:


> dad: SAS? what the heck is that? Anxiety son?
> me: Anxiety? *looks closer at the site header* all this time i thought i was on a Special Air Service discussion board.











*ANXEITY SUPPORT? SON EXPLAIN*









*FATHER I AM IN ANXIETY...*


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

As I type this I'm in the corner of the room, with the screen facing away from everyone...

Yup, I do...


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I live with my sister. Whenever she is in the room, I change the website tab to something else. 

I don't know why I'm so embarrassed about it. She has s.a. as bad as I do.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

> She has s.a. as bad as I do.


What do you think the chances are she's also, secretly, a member here?


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Alt + Tab


----------



## Kenny D (May 1, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

*Yea*

First off, your dads an *******. Unless he does an impression of Kramer from Seinfeld. Second, I only go on here on my iPod if that says anything about it


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

*frustrating*

Yeah, hate it when others are looking over my shoulder, fortunatly my parents dont burst into my room but if i use my computer down stairs they try and look, frustrating. 
Im really sorry for those people who have parents making accounts to keep an eye on them, such an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Chrome, Firefox, and IE all have a private browsing option that does not save any history. In Chrome it's called Incognito Window. If it weren't for that i'd be screwed. My dad sporadically raids my room and takes my laptop out of my hands and looks through all of the history. I have to ALT+F4 really fast. Then my heart starts pounding really hard and i feel guilty as if I was just on a pr0n sites even though I wasn't doing anything wrong. I had to crack my neighbor's wifi so he couldn't see what websites I was visiting through the router.


----------



## falconpunch (Aug 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I just make sure to have another tab open


----------



## jesus is my savior (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah... I think I'd rather be caught doing something illegal then on this site...
It's not something I'm proud of...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, I'm way past that. My family already knows I'm a social outcast.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm this way with pretty much every site. For some reason I just feel like people would judge me based on whatever site I'm on. I'm a pro at opening up a blank tab, lol.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm usually in the privacy of my bedroom so I can easily click off when someone knocks and comes in, but I was in the living room a few nights ago on my laptop and my Brother suddenly burst out of his room and I was like "AW SHIZ" click click..before he saw and I am pretty positive he thought I was looking at p0rnz.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in my room for most of the day, actually ( :roll ) so it's quite easy to hide SAS if anyone comes in. Command + H is a life saver.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It's surprisingly difficult to operate a mouse accurately in times of panic and because of that I used to use a program called Boss Key which will hide any/all windows when you press down both mouse keys at the same time.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

yea me too, its one of my pet peeves


Rocklee96 said:


> I hate when people watch me when I'm on the computer in general.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

I always make sure then whenever I hear something in the house move, I'm not doing anything that I don't want others to see. Now thát's annoying. Clicking the screen away everytime you hear some one come up or down the stairs or walking in the hallway. I usually just freeze in whatever I'm doing and wait for them to pass, afraid to make a sound that will draw their attention. I basically hate it everytime someone looks at me doing something on the computer or writing or making an assignment. What I hate even more is when people come bursting in my room. I usually get pissed off and struggle to calm myself down when all I wanna do is shout at the *******s to **** off and leave me the heck alone.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Not really, no one really even bothers to glance at what site I'm on


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Its annyoing if your in the middle of a really long message and you either have to quickly post it half done or click it off, its really annoying especially since my dad sneaks up the stairs and bursts into the room expecting to catch me on something.


That's an invasion of privacy, but I can see how it might seem prudish or picky to ask him to stop. I mean, his argument might be that if you have nothing to hide, why shouldn't he check? But heck, it's your business what you do on the computer, not his.
That said - I'm kinda surprised how many people on here don't seem to want their parents to know they have SA. I don't really get how you can hide it to be honest, unless you're different around them. But to the OP; maybe you could just tell your dad you use this site? I don't know what your relationship is like but hey, worth a shot, right? If you think he'd listen, just take a deep breath and tell him. You might get some extra help.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I act differently around my family - most of the time im frustrated but i still hide what I like more in front of my family than people at school. My Dads always laughed at my brother because he likes singing and even if I told him, he would probably blame it on the computer or something like that, and it would probably lead to my brother finding out and I have no doubt that he would skit at me for it whenever he gets angry at me. 

Sounds harsh but im not sure if i want to keep in contact with my family when im older, Id like to leave my past behind if I ever start acting normal again.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't really have any problems at home or anything. Most of my posts are made on my phone, and nobody gets near my laptop/room. 

Sometimes I'll quickly pop on in the library, then it becomes a problem with people sometimes looking over at my screen or something. I usually try to stay off the site and do work or turn the screen away and pick a computer by the wall to prevent that.

Not logging in at all is difficult when you really need the site. Whenever I get to a difficult period I'm on 24/7, but when SA isn't a problem it's like I don't exist on the internet.:sigh


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea like anyone else afraid that someone from your school is looking at these posts and like thinking that These posts may just be coming from that shy kid at my school o.o


----------



## coolguy101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thankfully, this hasn't happened to me yet. I usually only get on here at 3 to 6 AM, so most of the time everybody is already in bed. I still take precautions though, just in case.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

i hate it when i hear footsteps coming down the stairs to where the computer is. only when i'm on here yeah, but i can change tabs pretty quickly.


----------



## Steez (Oct 7, 2011)

Marlon said:


> Same. I usually just tab out of whatever I'm browsing, as if it's porn or something.


:ditto


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

NoLoveYet said:


> Yea like anyone else afraid that someone from your school is looking at these posts and like thinking that These posts may just be coming from that shy kid at my school o.o


I used to lol :S Idk how anyone would ever find about this site though who doesnt have it but as you go on more you get less worried about people finding out


----------



## MirandaLee (Oct 7, 2011)

I get really embarrassed.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah, the joys of living alone!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Marlon said:


> Same. I usually just tab out of whatever I'm browsing, as if it's porn or something.


Yup, basically this.

Sometimes my mom gets suspicious if I tab out too fast though. And my brother's always hovering around asking me what I'm doing... it has never failed yet though.

So yeah, I really don't like it when they ask me what I'm doing on my computer in general... it's not just SAS.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

Poisoned said:


> I have my own laptop, and always sit in a corner so no one can see what I'm up to. However, my brother always walks around to see what I'm doing- I normally just pull up another window as if I just got onto google. ><


I was literally about to post the exact same thing, only replace brother with parents. I hate when I have a ton of tabs open and they're all things I wouldn't like my family to see. My parents always jokingly ask why I lock my laptop every time they come into the room.


----------

